# Valkia The Bloody: Conversion Help



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I am very interested in creating a mini for Valkia the Bloody Consort of Khorne. She appears in Warriors of Chaos in WHFB. the picture looks cool and I want to create her. Any ideas of which mini to use as a base and what bits would you suggest? I want to stay with GW models if at all possible. I was thing of Dark Elf Hag Queen as a base any suggestions?:victory:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1130310&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Shadow Walker over at Asrai.org is doing a really interesting one based on Celestine the Living Saint and a bunch of Wood Elf bits, might be worth a looksee for inspiration.


----------



## Ironhaft (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually, he's already done with it


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow that was badass. I hope I can convert one as good as that. I stole his parts list and will attempt to recreate it. Since I don't play Warriors of Chaos I may use her as a Herald of Khorne in my Daemon army. Or just set her on my shelf.


----------



## Ironhaft (Mar 25, 2009)

He gives a run down of the parts on one of the pages. Use those to your advantage =p


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

For my valkia model I used St celestine as the base with bel'akor wings and a daemonette head.


----------

